# Woman gets dead dad in the mail



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*Woman received dad's body in post *

A Romanian woman was sent the body of her dead father in the post after a cemetery was sold to developers. Aurelia Cenusa, from Severin, says clergy in her father's hometown of Darvari, 300 miles away, told her the graveyard his body had been buried in was to be sold and his body exhumed.
She said she thought the priest was joking when he told her to come and collect her father Rafaila Cojocaru's remains - or receive them in the post.

Cenusa said: "I had entered a lottery a few weeks ago and when I got the large parcel I thought I had won something.

"Instead I opened it up to find a banana crate containing the bones of my dead father. You could still even see bits of his funeral suit even though he died 16 years ago.

"I told the priest to sell my father's grave and I expected the Church would bury him somewhere else. I had no idea he was being serious when he told me I would be getting the skeleton through the post if I didn't come. It's outrageous."

She added that she intended to sue church officials. Local police have launched an investigation.


----------

